# Black Squirrels



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

My son and I were out squirrel hunting this morning and we got a black squirrel. This is the first black I had ever seen in the woods we hunt. I have saw a lot of them in the city but never this far out.

Was kind of cool that we both got our first black squirrel together...lol

He thinks it may taste like chocolate by the way


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

good job on the critter,i go to my brothers and there mostly blacks and grays there and a few fox squirrels, then go five miles up the road and it,s all fox squirrels there,i,m surprised they haven,t made it to that woodlot.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

never seen a black squirell in ohio, only up in michigan.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Black Squirrels I have seen are in Newton Falls and Kent.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

They are all over West Branch public hunting ground. I cannot tell the difference in the pan, but they act more aggressive than the greys.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have seen them at WB, Kent, Newton Falls. They are from Kent research project years ago.

In the United States, the city of Kent, Ohio developed a significant black squirrel population after 10 were legally imported from Canada in February 1961 by biologist Ralph W. Dexter to study whether they would upset the ecosystem on Northeast Ohio. They have driven out native squirrels in many areas, though they peacefully coexist with most other rodent wildlife.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

They're pretty prolific in Cincinnati...but only in the city and mostly in Springdale, Glendale and south into Elmwood, and the funny thing is they all are on the west side of I-75.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Blacks and Greys are related. They are more aggressive and drive out Fox squirrels from their woodlots.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> I have seen them at WB, Kent, Newton Falls. They are from Kent research project years ago.
> 
> In the United States, the city of Kent, Ohio developed a significant black squirrel population after 10 were legally imported from Canada in February 1961 by biologist Ralph W. Dexter to study whether they would upset the ecosystem on Northeast Ohio. They have driven out native squirrels in many areas, though they peacefully coexist with most other rodent wildlife.


ah yes that is one of the many rumors I have heard. I was told a grounds keep at Kent from Canada brought them here to remind him of home. When I was in school at Kent the lived in the attic of our house. We would trap the and release them else where.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Black squirrels and grey squirrels are the same species just a color mutation. The ODNR separates them in the regulations because they get to many calls from people asking if it is legal to shoot them.


----------

